# Best way to dry bud for sampling??



## First Time Growin (Jan 3, 2010)

So i want to cut a small branch, and test my work of art... 
So I was wondering what would be the best way to do so? 

P.S. I dont approve of the microwave way cause I read to much about the microwaves degrading THC, etc...


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Jan 3, 2010)

take a paper towel like 2 sheets..ball ur weed up in one paper towel then take the other paper towel sheet dampin it a little bit and wrap it up then microwave for 10 seconds or so..i only did this once or twice right after i harvested but i got hella high so it doesnt fuk the thc count up that much


----------



## pukkacheese (Jan 3, 2010)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> take a paper towel like 2 sheets..ball ur weed up in one paper towel then take the other paper towel sheet dampin it a little bit and wrap it up then microwave for 10 seconds or so..i only did this once or twice right after i harvested but i got hella high so it doesnt fuk the thc count up that much


cheers for that info dude!


----------



## potberto (Jan 3, 2010)

Stick a couple small nugs inside a CFL for about 30-45 mins, flipping every 15 mins. Comes out great.


----------



## First Time Growin (Jan 3, 2010)

I Googled it and found this..



> Contributed by: *Lock* and *Apollo11Genius* (near bottom)
> 
> NOTE: The following methods are for &#8220;quick drying&#8221; purposes only, and results should not be compared to cannabis, which would normally be dried and cured correctly. Also, buds that are removed before maturity will reduce your plants potential yield.
> 
> ...


 Link I quoted this from: http://www.stonerforums.com/lounge/growfaq/1115.html



potberto said:


> Stick a couple small nugs inside a CFL for about 30-45 mins, flipping every 15 mins. Comes out great.



Thanks man I will probably use this method.


----------



## rabidcow (Jan 3, 2010)

i tied 3 buds to the front of my space heater (small electric heater with built in fan) went to the store ( and bought a bong cuz this sounds better than just wait 45 minutes) 30-45 min later bud was real dry. thing is tho, i only clipped the buds that i wasnt trying to grow, the real small popcorn ones that tried to grow under my scrog so it didnt take as long as a real bud.. doing this to a bud i want to harvest seems kinda like a waste.


----------



## StreetRider (Jan 3, 2010)

Oven is the safest. Just don't go above 210 degrees or you will cook off the THC. No strong light to kill off more of the THC. It will not taste the best, but it does work.


----------



## JN811 (Jan 3, 2010)

First Time Growin said:


> I Googled it and found this..
> 
> Link I quoted this from: http://www.stonerforums.com/lounge/growfaq/1115.html
> 
> ...


 this post is actually in RIU under FAQ: Harvesting and Curing


----------



## Mr.GreenJeans (Jan 3, 2010)

I just take the sample and cut it up fairly fine and put it in a small aluminum loaf pan. Set the oven for 140 degrees (Don't go too high or you'll really fuck up the THC!!!) and put the pan in. Check it and stir it around about every 20 to 30 minutes. It usually takes about 2 hours to dry enough to be able to smoke a joint. This actually isn't too bad, but you still get that damned chlorophyll taste!!!


----------



## First Time Growin (Jan 4, 2010)

oh i was wondering why it had a plant kinda taste to it... it was chlorophyll... thx Mr.Green


----------



## First Time Growin (Jan 4, 2010)

Just wondering... when does the chlorophyll taste go away from the bud??


----------



## Man o' the green (Jan 4, 2010)

You can try just sticking a nug in a vaporizer, that's the quickest I've seen. Takes a little longer than usual for the water to evaporate, but works pretty good. And no bad tastes.


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Jan 4, 2010)

The green taste should go away after a good 2 week cure. If you need to smoke it within the next few hours I would say either put a piece od paper on top of ur ballast in a V shape. Put the bud in the little V pocket and wait an hour or 2. But the best way is just to hang it up a few days. I mean, you've already waited this long, just hang the bud up and forget about it. Then by the time you remember... its dry!


----------



## inhale^exhale (Feb 1, 2010)

...just an FYI I tried the microwave method, a bowl sized bud in a dry papertowel wrapped in a moist papertowel, 10 seconds twice and it was good to go for a quick head change. This same bud has been in the cure process for nearly 2 weeks and the high is completely different, 100x better, i suggest waiting if at all possible


....stay high


----------



## card5150 (Feb 1, 2010)

anyone ever tried a food dehydrator? low setting?


----------



## tattoo chris (Feb 27, 2010)

any one ever use a dehidrater????like the ones to make jerky?????


----------



## super2200 (Feb 27, 2010)

This comes up all the time, the best way is to hang dry for few days and stop running out of weed so you just have to TEST something that isnt fucking ready. Go buy a bag of weed if you have to, if your gonna be a hard head and cut it and rush dry any fucking way to "sample" not sure why people call it sample when its not going to be what the smoke is like when dried properly. The best way is to either use the heat from your lights by laying on top of one in some aluminum foil so it slowly heats it up or toaster oven set less than 150f. I would rather just sacrifice an entire plant early and hang dry to get me through if your flow isnt enough to keep you smoking. If you have 15 plants fuck a small bud rush dried just cut a whole plant and hang it dry for few days so it smokes right. Or as mentioned go buy a bag of weed and stop stressing the plant by cutting buds early


----------



## potberto (Feb 27, 2010)

Testing buds is a great way to see how your buds would be if you were to harvest now. I always sample a small bud off the plant a week or so before harvest jusdt to make sure all is well. 

I've found the best way is to trim a couple small buds that will easily fit inside a CFL light bulb. Stuff them inside the CFL, and turn it on. Turn the bulb every 10-15 mins for like 30-45 mins. Buds should be dry when done, and crispy. It shouldn't taste all that bad either - it will be fine. 

Try it and let me know what you think. 

I just pulled a KC36 nug off my plant to try out yesteday, 45 mins after I pulled it I was doing big bong rips of it. Got me fuckin baked. Now I know that next week when I chop that plant - it's gunna be good! 

It's a privelege to be able to sample bud at different stages.. If you have a decent sized plant there's no reason not to. Of course if it's a micro grow or something you're better off leaving it. But if you got a plant that's going to get you a couple OZ's dry - why the fuck not! 

Ok, I'm high and rambling, going to watch TV now.


----------



## Kroniq (Apr 12, 2010)

tattoo chris said:


> any one ever use a dehidrater????like the ones to make jerky?????


i used one last year. i put 8-10 large buds on the bottom and the rest of t he smaller ones on top and let them go for about 30 min and flipped them over and waited another 30 minutes.

has a stong leaf smoke to it thatll make u cough but i did get high off of it.

its not a good way of drying ur buds out bro if i were you, id just place them in a brown paper bag and throw them in a dark room like a closet for 2 weeks or so. you'd be surprised of the difference.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 12, 2010)

yall using ovens and microwaves are raping your thc. ive tried to contribute this to the FAQ twice but it never gets updated and RollItUp never gets back to ANY of my PMs

i call this the cigar box tech

the name says it all; all you need is a fresh bud, a cigar box and a few hours time(i suggest doing while you sleep so you can smoke when you wake up and you dont remember waiting). simply put a wet nugg in a wooden cigar box and let it dry over night. the bud might retain a bit of a cedar/wood taste, but it will be dry by wake and bake time


----------



## mookie brown (Apr 12, 2010)

What I like to do is snip off a lower branch starting week 6 of flowering, clip the fan leaves off that branch, trim it up & then take it to a car under the carport & let it hang dry from a visor with all the windows up. The temperature in the car with windows up is hot & very dry inside. About 8 hours later I've got some nice tasting, burn easy premature bud to sample. _Fuck microwaves & ovens. That method totally fucks up taste. _


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 12, 2010)

mookie brown said:


> .* Fuck microwaves & ovens. That method totally fucks up taste. *


and rapes your THC....


----------



## suleman (Apr 13, 2010)

I like the toaster oven method; just sit it in the middle and set the temp to 115 and let it bake for 5minutes at a time (takes roughly 30minutes).


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 13, 2010)

A food dehydrator will dry them out in about 18-24 hours at 95*.


----------



## Gallo313 (Sep 27, 2010)

i agree with everyone and disagree too...LOL...


ok well...ive tried all methods...except that jerky machine thing lol... microwave, wow. DONT DO THAT...ive tried this on nugz 27 days into flower, 35 days into flower and then last time i tried it was 47 days....NONE were good to me...waste of time, potentially lethal bud and waitin around on bull...i hated myself for like 2 hours or more until i got a bag n said fuuuuu it...lol...oven was a weird chared taste? like weird...i did get LIGTH HEADED HIGHS...nothing special worth the loss of the baby nugz...

I do say wait...n then near the end do ya thing...best method fo me is tha envelope n ballast for QUICK high.. the car one with windows up..GREAT..done this...weed was CRISPY...i coulda done lines of it LOL...

i dont kno...everyone is diff and we do things slightly diff n that sligh diff could be enough to get diff results?

LOVE U ALL! PEEEACE!


----------



## MrBaker (Sep 27, 2010)

Assuming you don't have a vape:

I used to have a big-ass CRT monitor that got hot, it dried buds pretty well. Could use an older TV. 

In front of air conditioner vents is good, that air is dry.


----------



## Gallo313 (Sep 29, 2010)

I juss tried something new... I wrapped the bud inside a baggie..it was ziplock but the thin kind i assume... I stuffed it into my CFL. left it for an hour..came back and the whole bag was wet inside...so i dried it and did it again for 20 mins or so...bag was wet again...did it once more for maybe 10 mins...n it was PERRFECT...got me high and everything...no real bad taste...just a lil harsh on my throat. Lovely none the less.


----------



## bonjo78 (Sep 30, 2010)

cut with a fine scisor the bud into smaller pieces , seperate it into tiny litle nuggets from the branch to top ,try to have the least of branghes attached to the flowers , put them on a towel and in an oven that can heat max at 60-70celcius , leave there for 20 mins and every 10mins bring the towel out of oven to check and to let the cutted bud drop a bit of temp it may take from 30mins to an hour but for sure this way u got the best sample u can 

dont just chopp the bud into smaller particles cause the flowers will bond and mesh up preventing humidity exhaustion


----------



## Trunk5 (Sep 30, 2010)

oven does work just keep the temp at 225 or less.. best way to quick dry, the taste is bad but the high wont be..


----------



## grapesnowcone (Sep 30, 2010)

wrap your bud up in about 7 sheets of toilet paper (a joint or two worth of bud), nuke it for 20 seconds on HIGH, then nuke it again for 1 minute on power level 5 (medium).. Should be nice and crispy, still wont grind well, but with scissors it chops nicely and is good smoke in a joint.. Dont waste ur time with a bowl..


----------



## Xare (Sep 30, 2010)

My Silver Surfer Vaporizer works great if you want to test out a fresh nug. 

You take a little fresh bud and stuff it in the wand and start drawing through through the vape tube. The hot air from the vape element will quickly dry out the bud and it will start to sublimate the THC. The bud will not burn and the chlorophyll will not burn either. You just get smooth THC vapors.


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Sep 30, 2010)

nugs in a Bowl of Rice...dry rice will absorb the moisture


----------



## TJ baba (Jan 10, 2016)

Do you guys think premature but triched out bud would burn better in a homemade GB (gravity bong), a regular water pipe, or a regular spoon hand pipe would be the best method for this type of bud?


----------



## toad37 (Feb 28, 2020)

I realize the thread is mega old but I was thinking of just sampling a small lower popcorn bud from a plant that will be harvested around March 6th-ish. Going off memory I recall lightly shredding up part of a regular paper grocery bag (I realize those might be different outside the US) then put the bud you want to dry in the middle of the shreds and then put all that in a regular paper grocery bag and staple shut. Lightly fluff it around every 12 hours and should be dry within a few days if I recall...


----------

